# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] Problme suite  la mise  jour KB2597986

## Aniki

Bonjour tout le monde,

la mise  jour KB2597986 de Microsoft Office 2010 engendre des problmes notemment avec les TreeView et ListView. Le problme est due  la nouvelle version de Mscomctl.ocx.
Rfrencer cet ocx situ dans System32 ou SysWow64 selon la version de Windows via regsvr32 devrait corriger le problme.
Certaines personnes semblent cependant toujours avoir des problmes, mme aprs avoir re-rfrenc Mscomctl.ocx. Dans ce cas, l'utilisation d'une ancienne version semble tre la seule solution possible pour le moment.

PS: ceci touche aussi VB6 (voir ici)

----------


## loufab

Bonjour,

Le problme peut(*) se produire galement avec les correctifs suivants :

KB2687323 pour Office 2003
KB2687441 pour Office 2007
et celui que tu mentionnes (KB2597986) qui est pour 2010.

L'ensemble des applications qui rfrence cet active X sont impactes (Office 97, 2000 et 2002)

La solution consiste  supprimer l'entre 2.0 dans la Bdr.
Voici un petit batch qui corrige le problme aussi bien pour les systmes 32bits que 64bits.

Cordialement,

(*) Le problme n'est pas systmatique.

----------


## defred

Bonjour

j'ai le mme problme  avec office 2007 et windows 7 (64 b)

le . bat ne fonctionne pas mme avec lexcution en droit administrateur :
avec une erreur "le systme n'a pas trouv la cl ou la valeur  du registre spcifi"
 ::(: 
avez-vous une ide ?


cordialement

----------


## loufab

Si la clef n'existe pas essaye de dregistrer la version 2.0 et de re-registrer la 2.1.

----------


## defred

merci 
mais pour moi c'est du chinois :8O: 
comment faire pour "dregistrer la version 2.0 et de re-registrer la 2.1."? 
serait-il possible d'avoir des explications ?

cordialement
ps : j'ai effectu auparavant l'opration "regsvr32 C:\Windows\SysWow64\Mscomctl.ocx" pou laquelle j'avais bien "opration russie " mais toujours le plantage "erreur automation ...." sur mes macros excel

----------


## loufab

Deregistrer c'est supprimer la clef d'un composant dans la base de registre. On le fait avec le mme outil, regsvr32 et le paramtre /u.

Encore faut-il avoir l'ancien Mscomctl.ocx, en version 2.0. Le nouveau tant en version 2.1.

Sinon cherche la clef Mscomctl.ocx et supprime la clef 2.0, elle porte ce nom. Le batch est sens le faire pour ton W7 64bits.

Cordialement,

----------


## defred

bonsoir
en recherchant comment retrouver Mscomctl.ocx 2.0  j'ai trouv un fix microsoft qui a rgl  ::ccool::  mon problme : "Corriger une erreur dans les solutions Office personnalises qui se produit aprs l'installation de MS12-027" (adresse :  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2703186)

merci pour votre aide :;):  :;):  :;): 

cordialement

----------


## grisan29

bonsoir loufab ::ccool:: 
ton post du 28/08/2012 09h49 est parfait ::ccool::  , le pach de rparation propos a rsolu mon problme de listview apres installation d'office 2010

cdlt ::ccool:: 

Pascal

----------


## eric4459

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le problme peut(*) se produire galement avec les correctifs suivants :
> 
> KB2687323 pour Office 2003
> KB2687441 pour Office 2007
> et celui que tu mentionnes (KB2597986) qui est pour 2010.
> 
> L'ensemble des applications qui rfrence cet active X sont impactes (Office 97, 2000 et 2002)
> ...


Bonjour Loufab,
Je viens datterrir sur ce post aprs quelques recherches et conseils d'autres membres, cependant le zip ne peut plus tre tlcharger sur mon poste, message trop ancien ?
Serai-t-il possible de le remettre  disposition si tu le possde encore?
D'avance merci
Eric

----------


## toni.72

Merci  loufab

----------


## loufab

> Bonjour Loufab,
> Je viens datterrir sur ce post aprs quelques recherches et conseils d'autres membres, cependant le zip ne peut plus tre tlcharger sur mon poste, message trop ancien ?
> Serai-t-il possible de le remettre  disposition si tu le possde encore?
> D'avance merci
> Eric


Dsol j'ai des priodes d'absences, qui risquent de se faire de plus en plus longues et nombreuses, je vois donc ton message aujourd'hui.

Le batch est toujours tlchargeable.

@Tony.72 : c'est toujours un plaisir de pouvoir dpanner.  :;):

----------


## denior

Bonjour loufab,

lorsque j'execute le batch en droit administrateur , j'ai la meme erreur que defred  savoir:"le systme n'a pas trouv la cl ou la valeur du registre spcifi"
J'ai aussi appliqu le fix Microsoft mais cela n'a pas rgl le problme.

----------


## loufab

Le batch n'a jamais corrig de problme de clef de registre.
Merci de lire attentivement le billet.

----------

